# Sound engineering tutorial?



## protocollie (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I'm by no means a pro at all but I think I've done enough reading and experimenting to learn how to get more decent or pro sounding sound on a low budget with what you have on-hand.

No offense to everyone, but I've noticed a lot of frequent posters in the electronic vein here have tracks which are held up by muddy mixdowns and in general poor engineering. I was there once, so I understand that there's a lot of information that's very confusing and not specific enough out there. I was thinking I'd write up a practical guide geared towards you folks that might help a little. You know, explain how and when to use equalization, how to space things in your mix and the general concept of making room in the mix and boosting the final volume of your track for that slam-you-in-the-face final master.

I guess my question was if anyone would actually bother to read it. Just gimme a yea or a nay, because I would spend a lot of time on it to make sure you could actually get use from it.


----------



## AxlePerri (Feb 12, 2009)

I am not so into electronic music, but I could very much use good tutorial on equalization in general. And suggestions for good software EQs/spectrum analyzers.


----------



## protocollie (Feb 12, 2009)

I would gear it towards electronic but I would definitely include general pointers.


----------

